# Let's see the stallions now!



## markadoodle

So, we have the lovely topic to see everyone's brood mares, but let's see the stallions!

At this point in time I am down to one stallion..

*S u n n y b r o o k ' s V i s i o n s O f G o l d - Jasper*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok Ill bite, I love my boys :-D Here are ours:

Little Kings Remmington aka "Remmy" A/R cremello, grandson of Buckeroo on top and linebred Gold Melodys Gold King (son of Gold Melody Boy) on bottom






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic aka "Magic" A/R bay pintaloosa, son of "MT" and goes back to Chianti and FWF Little Red Ranger as well






Arions Destinys Magic Trick aka "MT" A/R/PtHA buckskin pinto, son of Alvadars Double Destiny and grandson of Thunders True Copy






COH Echo Express aka "Echo" A/R buckskin, son of Little Kings Buck Echo and grandson of Brewers Dark Magic






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo aka "Monte" A/R black near leopard, National and Res National Champion Multicolor Stallion and Multi National Top Tens in Halter, Driving, and Color






Arions Magnium P I aka "Magnum" A/R silver bay pintaloosa, Champion driving horse in CPD, WCPD, and Roadster


----------



## supaspot

heres my boy RHA Rangers Absolut


----------



## Reble

Only one Stallion here:

I do not mind showing my little guy.. 28.00" at 6 years old

Tested Positive for Homozygous for Tobiano

Here he is a few days old 16.50"




Here he is all grown up


----------



## Stampedeoflove

Here's my lil'man-Lazy Days Midnight Lightening, 10 years old, 27" AMHA/AMHR


----------



## markadoodle

You all have such stunning stallions!


----------



## frosthillfarm

REALLY nice stallions posted so far!

Here's my main man! Not ready for the girls yet - he's going to finish his show career first.

This is Oak Bat Salsas Designer Genes (Desi) - Yearling colt AMHA/AMHR and about 70% Shetland


----------



## mel

I'm proud to be owned by Graham's Little Joe. He has his HOF in Park Harness and Halter. His first babies for me are on the ground this year, and I am very happy with what he is "helping" to produce. He is AMHR and ASPC Registered. I added a pic of his daughter from this year, can't keep his son still long enough to get a good picture..

Here he is:






and his Daughter:


----------



## Jill

Boys are my favorites as far as getting SOOOOOOOOO attached! They can be real stinkers but are also so much fun. These are mine and H's stallions. More information about them is in my signature below:

*Destiny:*











*DunIT:*











*Squirt:*


----------



## MindyLee

Heres my 2 boys!

HFM RIO BRAVO

30.5" bay Komokos/Johnstons bred

and

LITTLE KINGS SENTRA SUPREME

32" buckskin roan double bred King Supreme son.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I love seeing all these handsome men





We have 2 stallions , I'd love to share

Triple K Boogies Bow Tie - 29.5" sooty buckskin (little king Boogie Buckeroo x Sage Bucks Bambino Cappuccino)

Bow has given us many wonderful foals through the past 6 years











And Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz- 30.5" Palomino (Boones Little Buckeroo x Philia Blazes Ginger)

We are anxiously awaiting Buzz's 1st foals in 2013

*2011 top ten AMHA world show sr stallions 30-32*

this photo compliments of LKF






after his first show - under both judges champion sr stallion under

the grass is tall so his legs look kinda short here but their not











I love this winter woolies pic Art took


----------



## HGFarm

Ok, here's my old man Grays Smoke Signal (known to all his friends as Bob) He is 22 now.


----------



## HGFarm

And my fewspot Jr Stallion, DRK Spotanious Combustion- 'Spot' He is two this year.


----------



## countrymini

woo hoo, love the stallions!!

Here's my boy, bit fat and totally furry, can't wait for summer when he starts shedding!

32" Bay Dun Appy, almost three years.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses

Awww...

I just lost my stallion a few weeks ago to cancer and am missing him quite a bit.



I love my mares and donkey gelding, but miss that fire and spark.

I suspect another is in my future.


----------



## bunni1900

My yearling Stallion Rivendells Knights Dark Star

Love this boy!


----------



## minihingstar

My yearling stallion Marielund Supreme Just A Rebel, who's after; Lucky Four Solid Gold Supreme - Sids Rebel


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

My boy


----------



## REO

Here is the love of my life!





*NORT*!!!











And my pride and joy! Nort's son......

*The Pooka*!!!


----------



## MBhorses

Wow nice studs everyone

Here is my stud Laurel Acres Double Vision (Elvis)Sky blue eyes Neg for LWO homozygous for black





Sire Laurel Acres Hello Fire

Grandsire NFCS Fire and Ice


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses

Here's my new boy, Howling Hills Farm Playin For Gold! "Midas" is a Mountain Meadow Playboy son, and full brother to Mountain Meadow Playboy Lucky Stryk. Driving in definitiely strong in his genes. In the photos here, he's been at my place for just a little over 24 hours now, and is still working out his differences with my donkey gelding, Wyatt.





















Thanks to susanne for having me take a second look at this guy, I otherwise might have missed out on him!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Wow! I absolutely love him! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Knottymare

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Here's my new boy, Howling Hills Farm Playin For Gold! He's been at my place for just a little over 24 hours now, and is still working out his differences with my donkey gelding, Wyatt Earp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to susanne for having me take a second look at this guy, I otherwise might have missed out on him!


What a stunner! So glad you got him and are happy with him. I hope I'll get the chance to drive with you again soon and perhaps meet this handsome new addition to your farm!


----------



## Knottymare

I am finding myself wanting to respond to all the pix! Lovely boys, everyone. Up till today, I've had all girls... but today, a colt told me he wanted to come live with me so now, I have one, too!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Knottymare said:


> I am finding myself wanting to respond to all the pix! Lovely boys, everyone. Up till today, I've had all girls... but today, a colt told me he wanted to come live with me so now, I have one, too!


You cant post that without more information! Lol and where are the pictures?!


----------



## Knottymare

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> You cant post that without more information! Lol and where are the pictures?!


Well, I certainly don't want to deprive you of more pix  He'll only be a "stallion" till I can get my hands on those berries...


----------



## minimomNC

I still have both my stallions, love them both because they are so different.

RHA Splash Of Curry - 2011 AMHR National Reserve Grand Champion Stallion - over Love this boy and really looking forward to his first foals next year.






RHA Mercury Rising ( a son of RHA Rangers Absolut) Straight out of the pasture in 2011. 2009 AMHA Amateur World Champion and 2010 AMHR National Champion 2 year old stallion. His foals have been worth the wait so far.


----------



## Knottymare

I have never been a big fan of sorrel horses but I must admit, I've seen more nice red minis. RHA Mercury Rising-If I didn't know he was a mini I'd swear he was a Sport Horse in a cool down walk after a ride. Beautiful boy.


----------



## susanne

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Here's my new boy, Howling Hills Farm Playin For Gold! He's been at my place for just a little over 24 hours now, and is still working out his differences with my donkey gelding, Wyatt Earp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to susanne for having me take a second look at this guy, I otherwise might have missed out on him!


Midas is even more stunning in person, and he has a personality to match...sweet and eager to please. (Wyatt is such a crack-up!)


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Congratulations Daryl, he's lovely! And he's got that trademark glorious Mountain Meadows mane which is even cooler in palomino! Don't ever undercut that thing, I beg you. *happy sighs*

Leia


----------



## MountainWoman

BigDogs, your stallion is so gorgeous. LOVE the photos!


----------



## MountainWoman

Do colts count? Here's my new boy Sunny Side Grand Executive Zorro. He's going to be with Danielle HIll this winter and hopefully out and about showing next season. And a big thanks to Ray at Sunny Side for this awesome boy.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Congratulations Daryl, he's lovely! And he's got that trademark glorious Mountain Meadows mane which is even cooler in palomino! Don't ever undercut that thing, I beg you. *happy sighs*
> 
> Leia


Thanks! The mane is going to be left alone!

Besides, it makes an awesome hand warmer, which will be much appreciated after those cold trips out to the barn!





The forelock needs to be tamed though after the flies calm down. He's got too nice of a head and pretty hazel eyes to hide.


----------



## Jill

A sneak peak of what Sandy got of our 3x National Champion, Squirt, just a couple short days ago


----------



## minimomNC

> I have never been a big fan of sorrel horses but I must admit, I've seen more nice red minis. RHA Mercury Rising-If I didn't know he was a mini I'd swear he was a Sport Horse in a cool down walk after a ride. Beautiful boy.


Thank you Knottymare, I love my boy. He is 31" and looks nothing like an arabian LOL. But still won a lot.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Jill what a great picture of Squirt - love, love it !!!!!


----------



## minih

This is our stallion, Royal Flash of Fire. I can not wait until we breed him in the spring to several of our mares, going to seem like a long time until spring 2014 lol


----------



## MountainWoman

Jill, Squirt's photo is awesome!!! Terri, your boy is beautiful.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses

Wow, that's stunning, Jill! He looks like a sculpture.


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse

This is my 5 month old colt I just bought his name is RAGLANDS ALL AMERICAN XENON COWBOY "AKA" Cowboy.

He is a 26" dark bay appaloosa colt he is my futur herd stallion.

I plan to take him to a couple of shows in 2013 hopefully. I also plan to train him to do trick and when he's older I plan to train him to drive to.

Sorry about all the pics of him LOL


----------



## Flyin G Farm

I LOVE my boys...*I* think they're beautiful and they have such cool personalities






This is Sundance LB Assured, ASPC/AMHR/AMHA, just a VERY casual picture in pasture condition and one of his professional pictures. I don't feel the professional pictures of him taken before I got him do him any justice, so I'm hoping to get new professional pictures in the Spring.











And this is our newest addition, MO Breaking News EDV, ASPC. Pictures just taken this weekend in pasture condition and starting to get his winter fuzz already!











Tracy


----------



## minie812

My retired boy -Tinker Toys Fiesta-Blackbay Homozygous pinto at 22 yrs old & sire of alot of foals all over the USA

My Senior herd boy-Vermilyea Farms Atlantis- Minimal Black Pinto with 4 beautiful foals on the ground

My Jr. Boy to be determined as a stud or gelding nx year-Poco De Oro Makin Dreams-Silver Bay yearling-

and last the two in the picture are both sired by Fiesta and are yearlings (soon to be geldings)

My retired boy -Tinker Toys Fiesta-Blackbay Homozygous pinto at 22 yrs old & sire of alot of foals all over the USA

My Senior herd boy-Vermilyea Farms Atlantis- Minimal Black Pinto with 4 beautiful foals on the ground

My Jr. Boy to be determined as a stud or gelding nx year-Poco De Oro Makin Dreams-Silver Bay yearling-

and last the two in the picture are both sired by Fiesta and are yearlings (soon to be geldings)


----------



## Knottymare

Flyin G Farm said:


> I LOVE my boys...*I* think they're beautiful and they have such cool personalities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sundance LB Assured, ASPC/AMHR/AMHA, just a VERY casual picture in pasture condition and one of his professional pictures. I don't feel the professional pictures of him taken before I got him do him any justice, so I'm hoping to get new professional pictures in the Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is our newest addition, MO Breaking News EDV, ASPC. Pictures just taken this weekend in pasture condition and starting to get his winter fuzz already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy


Tracy, your boys are gorgeous. Sundance is so sweet and such a flirt!

I wish I could have met Bonsai. His boy is remarkable. He went on his first walk around the neighborhood today.

Look, he has Rainbow appaloosa markings:


----------



## Flyin G Farm

Thanks Mary, you would have LOVED Bonsai. He was such a lovebug but still with that fire and attitude...I REALLY miss him a lot :'(


----------



## Knottymare

Flyin G Farm said:


> Thanks Mary, you would have LOVED Bonsai. He was such a lovebug but still with that fire and attitude...I REALLY miss him a lot :'(


Tracy, I think Ted is going to turn out quite nice. I've been working with him on standing nice and he looks gorgeous except for his little pot belly which is mostly fuzz and very kissable. Very nice legs and he moves beautifully. I hope he looks like Bonsai. I really do. I love his type.


----------



## Minimor

Here is my yearling, Etched in Gold; he is ASPC and will stay small enough to be AMHR--he is just a little guy!


----------



## chandab

Minimor said:


> Here is my yearling, Etched in Gold; he is ASPC and will stay small enough to be AMHR--he is just a little guy!


He's gorgeous and doesn't look like a little guy, til you notice the fence behind him in the third pic.


----------



## Knottymare

Minimor said:


> Here is my yearling, Etched in Gold; he is ASPC and will stay small enough to be AMHR--he is just a little guy!


He literally took my breath away. Wow..


----------



## susanne

.

I'll thir.d that -- Etched In Gold is stunning! What is his breeding?


----------



## Leeana

Here is a video of our main breeding stallion "Grahams The Gambler" AMHR/ASPC 38" Foundation Bred

Note - for some reason when i posted this video it "stretched" it so it is longer horizontal and the picture is too..hmm weird.

[/media]


----------



## Minimor

Thanks all!

Susanne--Gold's sire is Showman's Pagasus, a son of Captain's Showman. His dam is Fox's Golden Heidi H, who is sired by Michigan's Chief Red Fox (Hart Breaker son) and out of, I believe, a daughter of Captain's Showman. Would have to look at his papers again for the name. \

Doubling up on Showman seems to give the smaller size, and Fox puts the action on them--my first Shetland was a Fox daughter and her mother was a Showman daughter. I have been hooked on that breeding ever since I got Jewell. The combination has worked very well in little Gold, we couldn't be more pleased with him.


----------



## Shortpig

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Here's my new boy, Howling Hills Farm Playin For Gold! "Midas" is a Mountain Meadow Playboy son, and full brother to Mountain Meadow Playboy Lucky Stryk. Driving in definitiely strong in his genes. In the photos here, he's been at my place for just a little over 24 hours now, and is still working out his differences with my donkey gelding, Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to susanne for having me take a second look at this guy, I otherwise might have missed out on him!



Congratulations Daryl! He is gorgeous. How old is he and how tall is he? Is he already trained to drive? Lots of questions.


----------



## PaintNminis

What Gorgeous Boys





Here is Our Stallion.

Zephyr Woods Cash Money 2009 AMHA/AMHR Bay Pinto Only 28"

2012 AMHR National Champion Sr Halter Stallion 28" and Under


----------



## Lori W

Here are two of our boys - they are as different as could be and we love them both for who they are!

Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck, AMHR/AMHA, 32" grullo, 11 years old, son of Hilltop's Little Vegas out of Buck Ons Bad Girl (a BOB daughter):






Our newest addition, Silver Birchs DLBs Trouble Gunsmoke (Gunner), ASPC/AMHR, 37.5" blue eyed buckskin, 4 years old, son of Rhapsody Rio Del Oro out of Showman's Miss Buttermilk H (a Captain's Showman daughter). Thanks to Sandy Frank of Silver Birch Miniatures & Shetlands for Gunner and the pictures!:


----------



## countrymini

Lori W said:


> Here are two of our boys - they are as different as could be and we love them both for who they are!
> 
> Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck, AMHR/AMHA, 32" grullo, 11 years old, son of Hilltop's Little Vegas out of Buck Ons Bad Girl (a BOB daughter):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest addition, Silver Birchs DLBs Trouble Gunsmoke (Gunner), ASPC/AMHR, 37.5" blue eyed buckskin, 4 years old, son of Rhapsody Rio Del Oro out of Showman's Miss Buttermilk H (a Captain's Showman daughter). Thanks to Sandy Frank of Silver Birch Miniatures & Shetlands for Gunner and the pictures!:


Lori W, your boys are divine! Out of all the horses that I DONT own these are my favourite


----------



## Lori W

Thanks, coutnrymini - we think they're special, too! There are so many beautiful stallions on this post, I'm just glad our boys are a part of it!


----------



## PaintNminis

Ohh Lori W. I love your Boys!

Specially Bet a Buck



:drool


----------



## Lori W

Hi, Toni - Thank you!



I have to say that the picture in your avatar is one of my all time favorites of any horse ever! And I know who her daddy is


----------



## Jill

I wanted to update our 3x National Champion, 29.5" (@ 3.5yo) SQUIRT (*Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You*) with some more of his Sandy Revard photos, now that I have seen them all. This little horse is just so full of himself!!! Now that I know and love him up close and personal, gosh, do I ever see the double meaning of his full name. This guy is ALWAYS up to something, and always with one of his big, doe eyes to a person to ensure that his activity is noticed!


----------



## PaintNminis

That Picture is my Favorite Too



& She is my Favorite Horse! Love my Bet a Buck Daughters


----------



## CFM_Minis

Gorgeous stallions




Sigh I just love squirt to death!! Tiny and perfect and so handomse Jill you are one lucky lady  i have a perfect girl friend for him coming home soon to bad you werent closer 

Every one is very lucky, some wonderful stallions on here


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just wanted to update on one of my boys, Little Kings Remmington aka Remmy. Remmy went to his first 4 shows this year and Nationals. He has a total of 5x GRAND Champion Stallion, 3x Res GRAND Champion Stallion, National Top Five Amateur Jr Stallion, National Top Five Model Stallion, and National Top Ten 2yr Old Stallion 31-33". That isnt including any of his Jr champions or res. He also did really well in Liberty at the only 2 local shows he showed in it. So proud of my boy and excited to see how he does next year as a Sr Stallion!


----------

